# Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

					Das PCGHX-Mitglied Roman "der8auer" Hartung hat auf hwbot.org eine Anleitung veröffentlicht, mit der die Uncore-Frequenz von Haswell-E-CPUs stärker angehoben werden kann. Die Grundidee entstand im Vergleich mit Asus' und Gigabytes "OC-Sockeln", frei dem Motto "reversed Engineering". Der Spaß ist allerdings nicht ohne Risiko: An der CPU-Unterseite muss gelötet werden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Roman, du bist verrückt. 

Also ich hab schon viele Volt-Mods gesehen aber dass jemand an der Unterseite seiner (950€-)CPU lötet ist dann doch außergewöhnlich. 

Viel Glück bei der Nummer!


----------



## der8auer (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Danke 

Ich arbeite bereits an einer Lösung ohne Löten  Wird aber noch ein paar Tage dauern. Den OC-Sockel braucht man dann quasi nicht mehr


----------



## jamie (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Krasser Typ


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Roman, du bist verrückt.
> 
> Also ich hab schon viele Volt-Mods gesehen aber dass jemand an der Unterseite seiner (950€-)CPU lötet ist dann doch außergewöhnlich.



Da er laut News gerade bei Herstellern zu Gast war stellt sich die Frage, obs wirklich seine war 




der8auer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich arbeite bereits an einer Lösung ohne Löten  Wird aber noch ein paar Tage dauern. Den OC-Sockel braucht man dann quasi nicht mehr


 
Hast du schon erste Erfahrungswerte was den zusätzlichen Querschnitt des OC-Sockels angeht? Asus wirbt ja auch mit einer stabileren Stromzufuhr. (und von der Zusatz-Spannung haben sie afaik nie etwas verraten. Habt ihr schon eine Idee, für was die da ist?)


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*



der8auer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich arbeite bereits an einer Lösung ohne Löten  Wird aber noch ein paar Tage dauern. Den OC-Sockel braucht man dann quasi nicht mehr


 
Mach nen Mod mit einer Litze die du dann einlegst.
Habe ich damals mit meinem Notebook gemacht.
Wenn du Pins verbinden willst...
Oder ist das gar kein "Brücken" Mod?


----------



## ka!Tee (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

..gott wie ich diese Verrückten liebe! 

Darf ich deine lötfreie Idee so verstehen, dass du einen "Rahmen" mit entsprechenden Kontakten zwischen CPU und Sockel legst, welcher widerum extern versorgt wird?


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*



ka!Tee schrieb:


> ..gott wie ich diese Verrückten liebe!
> 
> Darf ich deine lötfreie Idee so verstehen, dass du einen "Rahmen" mit entsprechenden Kontakten zwischen CPU und Sockel legst, welcher widerum extern versorgt wird?


 
Genau.


----------



## der8auer (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da er laut News gerade bei Herstellern zu Gast war stellt sich die Frage, obs wirklich seine war
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe alle zusätzlichen Pins des OC-Sockels durchgemessen und meiner Meinung nach hat das mit einer stabilen Stromzufuhr überhaupt nichts zu tun. Es gibt zig freie Kontakte am normalen Sockel wo die CPU sich selbst bereits mit einer Spannung versorgt. Diese Spannungen sind aber alle unabhängig von den normalen wie CPU-Kernspannung oder Uncore-Voltage. Ich habe viele der Pins ausprobiert und diese zusätzlich mit verschiedenen Spannungen versorgt. Manche führen dazu, dass die CPU überhaupt nicht mehr startet, andere zu Instabilität und zwei der Pins helfen enorm (siehe Guide). 

Meiner Meinung nach hat ASUS genau das gleiche gemacht wie ich und einfach ausprobiert wozu die freien Pins gut sind und wahrscheinlich die gleichen gefunden wie ich. Das habe ich beim ASUS board nicht nachgemessen.

GIGABYTE hatte probleme hohe Uncore-Taktraten zu fahren weshalb ich mir das mal genauer angeschaut habe und dann eben diese Idee hatte. Netterweise hat man mir zum Testen dann ein paar 5960X CPUs zur Verfügung gestellt an denen ich rumlöten durfte  Es ist dabei allerdings nichts kaputt gegangen 





ka!Tee schrieb:


> ..gott wie ich diese Verrückten liebe!
> 
> Darf ich deine lötfreie Idee so verstehen, dass du einen "Rahmen" mit entsprechenden Kontakten zwischen CPU und Sockel legst, welcher widerum extern versorgt wird?


 
Ja so ist der Plan. Ich will davon zwei Varianten machen. Eine mit zusätzlicher Versorgung für Taktraten über 4,5 GHz und eine einfache Lösung für ~4Ghz.


----------



## Lubke (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

das nenn ich mal overclocking auf allerhöchstem niveau 
da wird der hardware richtig physisch zu leibe gerückt. krasse sache


----------



## Astra-Coupe (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Na, da fühlt man sich ja teilweise wieder an die gute alte Zeit erinnert als Overclocking einfach was für Profis war und nicht schon im Mainstream angekommen ist. Klasse Leistung Roman!  Aber man ist ja nichts anderes gewöhnt!


----------



## Tiz92 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*



der8auer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich arbeite bereits an einer Lösung ohne Löten  Wird aber noch ein paar Tage dauern. Den OC-Sockel braucht man dann quasi nicht mehr


 
Ich finde dich hart.

Habe selbst ein X99S Gaming 7 von MSI mit nur 2011 Pins. 

Aber irgendwie war mir der Spaß trotzdem zu teuer um deine Experimente nachzuahmen. 

Aber Respekt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Wow, wow, wow! Da schafft die Community/ PCGHX-eigener ExtremeOCer doch nochmals einen echten Hammer!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

der8auer 

Ohne misst was für Drogen nimmst du um auf so eine Krass Idee zu kommen 

Aber nun ja finde die Idee cool wenn auch total verrückt eine fast 1000€ Teure cpu so zu verheizen


----------



## latinoramon (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ich arbeite bereits an einer Lösung ohne Löten


Meinen Respekt.
Als Vorlage für diese Idee, wurde da ein Board mit einem OC Sockel benuzt? (z.b. genau wissen um welche pins am sockel sich es handelt)
oder wie kamst du auf dieser coolen idee? 
Ach ja, bitte lass die 1k CPU am leben ..


----------



## Gast20150401 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

"Der Spaß ist allerdings nicht ohne Risiko: An der CPU-Unterseite muss gelötet werden."

Schade....da wäre mir das zu heftig,würde den bestimmt durchbruzzeln....


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*



frankreddien schrieb:


> "Der Spaß ist allerdings nicht ohne Risiko: An der CPU-Unterseite muss gelötet werden."
> 
> Schade....da wäre mir das zu heftig,würde den bestimmt durchbruzzeln....


 
Dann beleg mal nen Lötkurs, das ist nicht schwer


----------



## Bandicoot (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Alter, hast du wieder Nerven und ruhige Hände. Respekt, wieder Intel ausgetrickst


----------



## Koksi (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Alter Schwede ist das geil !
Ich hätte das ding aus nervosität schon beim angucken kaputt gemacht xD


----------



## Brehministrator (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Sehr coole Sache  Zum Glück sind das alles Stromversorgungs-Pins (also mit Gleichspannung betrieben). Für Signal-Pins einer CPU mit deren hohen anliegenden Frequenzen wäre der Versuch, da irgendwas anzulöten, völlig hoffnungslos


----------



## SilentMan22 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Man kommt also mit dem OC-Sockel auf höhere Uncore Frequenzen, auch ohne Löten?


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Der OC-Sockel alleine bringt gar nichts. Es kommt ganz darauf an welche Spannungen wo und zu welchem Zeitpunkt angelegt werden. Das X99-SOC Force LN2 Board von GIGABYTE hat auch den OC-Sockel, aber es gingen nur etwa 3600 MHz uncore.


----------



## Grestorn (27. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Können denn Asus-Boards die richtigen Spannungen anlegen? Denn damit werben sie ja. Und du hast deren Boards doch reverse engineered, oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Können denn Asus-Boards die richtigen Spannungen anlegen?


 
Zumindest automatisch tun sie das nicht. Auf meinem X99 Deluxe kann ich den Uncore auf (nicht primestabile) 4000 MHz anheben wenn ich manuell eine ausreichende Spannung anlege, die "Auto"-Einstellung schafft maximal 3500 MHz uncore.

Ich schätze mal die Auto-Einstellung hat ein Cap um allzu hohe automatisch eingestellte Spannungen zu vermeiden. 4000 MHz Uncore auf "Auto" erzeugt einen sofortigen Blackscreen.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*



der8auer schrieb:


> Der OC-Sockel alleine bringt gar nichts.


 
Ist das ganze denn als Marketing Geblubbere von Asus aufzufassen oder welche Meinung hast du inzwischen von der Sache?


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Können denn Asus-Boards die richtigen Spannungen anlegen? Denn damit werben sie ja. Und du hast deren Boards doch reverse engineered, oder?


 
Nein ich habe ein X99-SOC Force (ohne OC Sockel) und ein X99-SOC Force LN2 (mit OC Sockel) verwendet. Ich habe mir angeschaut welche Pins unterschiedlich sind und dann Kabel an die freien Stellen an der CPU angelötet und geschaut was das genau für Pins sind. So bin ich drauf gekommen. Ein ASUS Board habe ich dafür nicht verwendet. Steht so auch im Originaltext: Der8auer's Guide for Haswell-E 4GHz+ Uncore (For All Motherboards) - hwbot.org

Hat der Autor der News hier wohl falsch übersetzt. 

Zur Spannungsfrage siehe unten



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist das ganze denn als Marketing Geblubbere von Asus aufzufassen oder welche Meinung hast du inzwischen von der Sache?


 
Mann muss hier zwischen der normalen uncore Spannung und den Spannungen die ich modifiziert habe unterscheiden. Das sind komplett unterschiedliche Dinge. Auf dem ASUS Rampage 5 Extreme funktioniert das super und ohne Probleme. Hier ist auch kein Mod notwendig, da ASUS die Pins richtig belegt hat.

Der OC-Sockel an sich bringt schon einiges wenn man ihn richtig anwendet, aber das hat mit dem was im Marketing steht nichts zu tun. Du wirst durch den OC-Sockel kein MHz mehr an Kerntakt aus deiner CPU rausholen. Es geht hier nur um den uncore-Takt. Wenn du einen hohen uncore Takt haben willst ohne Mod führt im Moment kein Weg am Rampage 5 Extreme vorbei. Ich konnte je nach CPU 4500-4700 MHz unter Luft stabil betreiben.

Die meisten Overclocker haben allerdings schon bei den normalen Haswell CPUs den uncore/ring/cache (wie auch immer ) kaum übertaktet. Kurz: Wer keinen hohen Uncore-Takt will braucht keinen OC-Sockel.

Für Extreme Overclocker ist das allerdings absolut notwendig daher empfehle ich hier ganz klar das Rampage 5 Extreme.


----------



## wolflux (28. September 2014)

Wie kommst du nur an solche Infos. Wegen der Garantie wäre es schön, wenn es ohne Löten funktionieren würde.( Hast du ja am Anfang geschrieben). Ich weiss nicht wieviel Strom/ Watt da durch gehen, aber könnte evt. Silberleitlack funktionieren wenn es nur eine Brücke ist? Dann frage ich mich, geht das auch mit den anderen zwei Haswell-E? Ich hoffe das in 5-6 Monaten die anderen Hersteller auch OC. Sockel liefern ☺
Gruss wolflux


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*



wolflux schrieb:


> Wie kommst du nur an solche Infos. Wegen der Garantie wäre es schön, wenn es ohne Löten funktionieren würde.( Hast du ja am Anfang geschrieben). Ich weiss nicht wieviel Strom/ Watt da durch gehen, aber könnte evt. Silberleitlack funktionieren wenn es nur eine Brücke ist? Dann frage ich mich, geht das auch mit den anderen zwei Haswell-E? Ich hoffe das in 5-6 Monaten die anderen Hersteller auch OC. Sockel liefern ☺
> Gruss wolflux


 


Ich habe zwischen 20 - 80 mA gemessen. Beim normalen Mod von 1,26 Volt also gerade mal 0,1 Watt. Es ist also wahrscheinlich dass hier ein ähnlicher Effekt auftritt bei bei Sandy Bridge mit PLL-Overvoltage. Da wurde auch nur ein Bit von 0 auf 1 geschalten und dadurch konnte man deutlich höher takten. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es mit den 6 Kernern genauso funktioniert. Das Pin-Out ist ja gleich.

Die Lösung mit dem Silberleitlack habe ich ebenfalls im Guide vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Defenz0r (28. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe zwischen 20 - 80 mA gemessen. Beim normalen Mod von 1,26 Volt also gerade mal 0,1 Watt. Es ist also wahrscheinlich dass hier ein ähnlicher Effekt auftritt bei bei Sandy Bridge mit PLL-Overvoltage. Da wurde auch nur ein Bit von 0 auf 1 geschalten und dadurch konnte man deutlich höher takten. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es mit den 6 Kernern genauso funktioniert. Das Pin-Out ist ja gleich.
> 
> Die Lösung mit dem Silberleitlack habe ich ebenfalls im Guide vorgeschlagen.


 
Wobei die PLL overvoltage nicht bei jeder CPU was bringt.
Bei einem i7 2600k auf einem GA Z77X-UD3H Board bringt es nichts


----------



## wolflux (29. September 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe zwischen 20 - 80 mA gemessen. Beim normalen Mod von 1,26 Volt also gerade mal 0,1 Watt. Es ist also wahrscheinlich dass hier ein ähnlicher Effekt auftritt bei bei Sandy Bridge mit PLL-Overvoltage. Da wurde auch nur ein Bit von 0 auf 1 geschalten und dadurch konnte man deutlich höher takten. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es mit den 6 Kernern genauso funktioniert. Das Pin-Out ist ja gleich.
> 
> Die Lösung mit dem Silberleitlack habe ich ebenfalls im Guide vorgeschlagen.



Sehr interessant,  mit dem Silberleitlack habe ich wohl übersehen,blind, wenn es funktioniert bin ich dabei, ist  eine saubere Sache. Bin jetzt schon gierig auf neue Infos . 
Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich das die einfachsten Funktion einen so großen Effekt haben, wenn man weiß wie.
Danke dir sehr dafür 
Gruss wolflux


----------



## Amon (29. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Das is ja wie in alten Zeiten! Ich erinnere mich da an Aktionen mit Silberlack, Bleistift, Tesafilm und ähnlichem. [emoji6]


----------



## wolflux (29. September 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Das is ja wie in alten Zeiten! Ich erinnere mich da an Aktionen mit Silberlack, Bleistift, Tesafilm und ähnlichem. [emoji6]



Ja bei Bleistift habe ich auch an alle CPUs gedacht, Athlon?


----------



## Amon (29. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Ja, das waren die Athlons. Aber frag mich jetzt nicht mehr welche.


----------



## Lubke (29. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

ohja, der gute alte athlon xp mit bleistiftmod 
sowas sollten die mal wieder bringen. die doofen heatspreader mit schlechter wlp gleich weglassen, erspart auch das köpfen und dann entsprechende kontakte frei zugänglich... ^_^


----------



## der8auer (29. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Bleistift könnte in diesem Fall auch funktionieren


----------



## Amon (29. September 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Ich sehe es schon kommen...Bald tauchen die ersten "Wie male ich meine CPU am besten an" Threads auf. [emoji16]


----------



## wolflux (29. September 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon kommen...Bald tauchen die ersten "Wie male ich meine CPU am besten an" Threads auf. [emoji16]



He he, malen ist gut, jetzt lacht mich nicht aus aber ich hatte nach dem köpfen vor, den Headspreader meines i7 4770k mit 24 Karat zu vergolden. Mal sehen , wenn ich ihn mal ausbauen kann.☺


----------



## HeinzNeu (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Wie hoch ist denn die Uncore-Wall beim non-oc-sockel ohne diesen Löt-Mod.? 
Komme ich mit ~1,25 V unter normalen Bedingungen bis 4,00 GHz Uncore-Freq.?


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*



HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die Uncore-Wall beim non-oc-sockel ohne diesen Löt-Mod.?
> Komme ich mit ~1,25 V unter normalen Bedingungen bis 4,00 GHz Uncore-Freq.?


 
Abhängig vom Board 3,5 - 3,7 GHz


----------



## HeinzNeu (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Besteht Aussicht auf einen Durchbruch der Cache-Wall durch Software (BIOS-Update)?


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Nein, da es ein reines Hardware-Problem ist.


----------



## HeinzNeu (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Derzeit brauch ich für 3,625 MHz Cache-Takt ca. 1,25 VCache. Falls ich auf einen OC-Sockel wechsle, besteht Aussicht darauf, dass ich mit weniger Vcache auskomme?


----------



## der8auer (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Ja mit Sicherheit. Ich komme mit 1,30 z.B. schon auf 4,4 GHz.


----------



## HeinzNeu (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Wie reagieren die CPUs eigentlich auf dauerhaft hohen Cache-OC? Angeblich sollen sie früh das Zeitliche segnen, weil der IMC zerschossen wird. Ist das wahr?


----------



## Godbite (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*



HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Derzeit brauch ich für 3,625 MHz Cache-Takt ca. 1,25 VCache. Falls ich auf einen OC-Sockel wechsle, besteht Aussicht darauf, dass ich mit weniger Vcache auskomme?



Habe ein Rampage V extreme. Komme auf 3,819mhz Cache-Takt bei 1.225v.  Allerdings hab ich ein relativ faules ei erwischt, beim prozessor ist bei 4.2ghz ebenfalls ende der fahnenstange bei 1.33v alles drüber will er selbst mit 1.36v nichtmehr stable kriegen.



HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Wie reagieren die CPUs eigentlich auf dauerhaft hohen Cache-OC? Angeblich sollen sie früh das Zeitliche segnen, weil der IMC zerschossen wird. Ist das wahr?


Denke wenn du unter 1.25v bleibst dürfte es sich hier im ein gerücht handeln.


----------



## HeinzNeu (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Da ich keinen OC-Sockel habe und AsRock -nach inoffiziellen Informationen- bei 3,750 GHz dicht macht, ist die Grenze schon abgesteckt.
Übrigens scheinen selbst 1,25 VCache zu wenig zu sein. Unter Belastung bekomme ich einen Freeze (hard-lock-up) in Windows.


----------



## wolflux (4. März 2015)

*AW: Uncore-Mod für Haswell-E: Mit "Madness" zu höheren Frequenzen*

Sagt mal Leute,  kann man das nicht am Sockel mit einer Haardünnen Kupferader machen?  Zugegeben du brauchst eine Lupe aber der Effekt ist  doch  der gleiche? Oder ist  dann ein Defekt am Board vorprogrammiert?
Edit, der Silberleitlack hats auch getan , geht schneller☺


----------

